# Weird/Strange/Scary things happen to you in the hills?



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

I have had a few strange/scary/unsettling things happen to me while enjoying the great outdoors. Once had a badger up above Kamas on the Provo chase me while fishing (think he wanted my stringer of fish but I wanted them more); been charged by a Black bear (all turned out well except for my underwear); been stalked on more than a few occasions by cougars; and the following experience which still leaves me with the chills.

I was hunting the Marble Mountain Wilderness area in Northern California in 1995 the final week of the season. It had been a very hot hunt, the mid 90’s every day. My second to last day I decided to hunt a canyon I had been eyeing on the topo for a couple of days but hesitated to do so before because of it’s remote location from camp, some 3 miles away. It was a bit farther than I wanted to pack out a deer but heck, I was getting down to near desperation time.

I watched several doe and a couple of small blacktail bucks feed in a bowl near the top of the canyon for a while, and as the day grew hotter, I decided to swing over the ridge and still hunt the north side of the next canyon. I dropped down into the thick pines a few yards and stopped to let my eyes adjust to the much darker view. It was a lot cooler and I was hoping a nice buck would be bedded down just below. It was around noon, so I pulled some jerky from my fanny pack and settled down to watch and listen. It wasn’t long before the dead quiet of the woods overwhelmed me. Not a chirp, not a rustle of leaves, no breeze, nothing but still, unrelenting silence. Even my chewing seemed magnified. I slowly made my way down a few more yards, one or two steps at a time.

Then it hit me. A pungent, rank smell began to fill the air. I stood silent and still, eliminating the critters in my mind that might be causing the smell. Definitely not skunk. Much too musky for bear or deer, and I was pretty sure there were no elk in this area. The hair on the back of my neck pricked and I began to get a very, very uneasy feeling. I could just make out the other side of the small canyon, about a hundred yards across. It had a fair amount of tall Manzanita and Chamise, with a scattering of Pines and Quakies.

The strong odor was becoming noxious, as I scanned the far side. I coughed suddenly and loudly, quickly putting my hand over my mouth to stifle the sound. Then I heard it: the crashing of brush, hard and fast. I could clearly see the thick brush on the far side swishing and moving, like a plow was pushing it aside. I could hear branches snapping loudly. My senses were filled to a fever pitch and my heart was racing like mad. I needed no further excuse to turn and beat tracks up hill to the other canyon I hunted earlier. 

I didn’t stop until I reached the far side of that same canyon. I was out of breath and my leg muscles burned like heck! I couldn’t fathom what had just happened. To this day I still don’t know what kinda critter would have that effect on me. The sound of antlers on limbs is pretty distinct, and I sure didn’t hear that. Who knows, maybe it was a big old bear who winded me in no wind.

Anyway, sorry for the long post, just wanted to try to get the way I was feeling across to you. Anyone else get the crap scared out of them like that??


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

It wasnt a big old boar was it? I mean like as in a pig not bear.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

> Re: Weird/Strange/Scary things happen to you in the hills?
> by deadicatedweim on Mar 04, '09, 6:13
> 
> It wasnt a big old boar was it? I mean like as in a pig not bear.


I don't think so, it was pretty high up in the Mountains, around 7000 feet or so. Never seen any hogs up there. But who knows?


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

This in the Trinitys??? :shock:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I have had the unfortunate event of seeing Tex's hairy round patch right above his as$! :shock: :shock: :shock: If I ever see anything that disturbing I will never enter the woods again!


It is like a perfect circle too...


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Sasquatch 8)


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I think I just shat myself.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

No question it was a feral Emu. During the hot weather these bad boys move up into the higher elevations and tend to camp in small private areas like the one you ended up in. The large drakes can have a particularly pungent odor after days of nesting in the same spot and raise quite a rattle when forced to move. Just count yourself lucky he was not in a fightin mood, they can peck the hell right out of a guy when perturbed.


----------



## sprig (Feb 29, 2008)

Once on the opening day of the rifle deer hunt on a clear day the loudest bolt of lightning I have ever heard popped right next to me. I immediately fell to my knees scared out of my wits. I have been in bad lightning storms before in the wild but for a bolt to crack like that out of the blue was very spooky. When I got home I read in the paper how a hunter had died getting hit by lightning. He was hunting within 10 miles of our hunting party.
While grouse hunting once on a windy day a large cottonwood tree within 100 yards of me snapped and came crashing down. Kinda freaky!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I was hunting in a remote part of GA when a guy I'd never seen before came out from behind a tree. Him and his buddys were around me on all sides before I knew it. They grabbed me up and tied me to a tree with my own belt by the neck and taped my hands together. One came up and told me I had a perdy mouth and another told me the round patch of hair on my butt turned him on. I was having flashbacks of the "Deliverance" when all of a sudden, a flint tipped arrow came streaking through the air and smacked the biggest hillbilly right in the front shirt pocket. While he was laying there gurgling on his own blood the other two guys were standing there trying to figure out where that arrow had come from when a second arrow came whizzing in and struck the perdy mouth guy right between the eyes dropping him in his tracks. The last guy decided he didn't want any of what his two brother,cousin,uncles had got so he ran out of there as fast as his little barefoot legs could take him. From out of the mist my buddy AP appeared packing his self bow and a buckskin bag full of home made flint tipped missiles. That was close, I said. He had warned me about hunting in this area and now I know why.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I was hunting in a remote part of GA when a guy I'd never seen before came out from behind a tree. Him and his buddys were around me on all sides before I knew it. They grabbed me up and tied me to a tree with my own belt by the neck and taped my hands together. One came up and told me I had a perdy mouth and another told me the round patch of hair on my butt turned him on. I was having flashbacks of the "Deliverance" when all of a sudden, a flint tipped arrow came streaking through the air and smacked the biggest hillbilly right in the front shirt pocket. While he was laying there gurgling on his own blood the other two guys were standing there trying to figure out where that arrow had come from when a second arrow came whizzing in and struck the perdy mouth guy right between the eyes dropping him in his tracks. The last guy decided he didn't want any of what his two brother,cousin,uncles had got so he ran out of there as fast as his little barefoot legs could take him. From out of the mist my buddy AP appeared packing his self bow and a buckskin bag full of home made flint tipped missiles. That was close, I said. He had warned me about hunting in this area and now I know why.


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: -_O- -_O- -_O-


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Now that was GAY


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

NHS said:


> Now that was GAY


_Almost!_


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Last year while archery hunting. 2nd weekend 11;00 at night sitting in the trailer.. we heard a noise I've never heard in 47 yrs on that mountain.. I have another story but if I were to say anything I'd be run off the forum..


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

The Marbles are way in the hell out in the middle of nowhere, thats for sure. I don't think it'd have been hogs up that high either... lots of lonely country for stuff to disappear in. I used to go up there just about every summer with my dad on spelunking (caving) trips... he's found lots of holes and caves up there and has actually mapped one cave that ran for about three miles under the mountains. Pretty sweet stuff. There is a ranger cabin at Marble Valley we used to camp by, where the deer were so tame you could feed them sugar and alfalfa cubes. I've heard some pretty crazy stories up there of folks thinking they saw one thing or another, but we never saw anything too out of the ordinary. Lots of bears, tons of deer, but nothing real spooky. Thats kinda freaky that you saw that.... did you go up through Marble Valley and Etna or were you going in another way? We used to always go up through Yreka, then go up to the trailhead for Marble Valley. I actually have that marked on Google Earth... hadn't thought about that place for a long while. 

I did have a friend growing up who was a native american and when his mom drove up through some roads by McCloud to get to Mount Shasta (guess there was a large group of them up there or a reservation or something), she had to stop one night on the side of the road and something (she didn't see what because she was hiding under a blanket) came up and started rocking their small car and growling, pawing at windows, etc. Kinda freaky... very well could have been a bear I suppose but after it quit, she got up front, started the car and got the hell out of there. I've seen some other stuff I can't explain driving some of the roads at night around Burney but its a long story and my fingers are getting tired. 8)


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

This one time I was hunting a couple miles back and I could smell some sort of stench. I finally found what was causing the stench. It was a carcass of a deer that someone had just taken the cape, head and the meat. They left all the guts, bones, and rest of the unuseable parts. Talk about weird. I mean someone not taking the time to drag out that whole animal. I just don't understand some people.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

> Quote Riverrat77 Re: Weird/Strange/Scary things happen to you in the hills?
> by Riverrat77 on Mar 05, '09, 11:44
> 
> The Marbles are way in the hell out in the middle of nowhere, thats for sure. I don't think it'd have been hogs up that high either... lots of lonely country for stuff to disappear in. I used to go up there just about every summer with my dad on spelunking (caving) trips... he's found lots of holes and caves up there and has actually mapped one cave that ran for about three miles under the mountains. Pretty sweet stuff. There is a ranger cabin at Marble Valley we used to camp by, where the deer were so tame you could feed them sugar and alfalfa cubes. I've heard some pretty crazy stories up there of folks thinking they saw one thing or another, but we never saw anything too out of the ordinary. Lots of bears, tons of deer, but nothing real spooky. Thats kinda freaky that you saw that.... did you go up through Marble Valley and Etna or were you going in another way? We used to always go up through Yreka, then go up to the trailhead for Marble Valley. I actually have that marked on Google Earth... hadn't thought about that place for a long while.


Have a friend who lives in Scotts Valley. I usually go down Scotts Valley Road to the Indian Scotty Campground, then to the trailhead. Some 18 miles of trail up there to branch off of. I hunt where I can see the Trinity Alps up on top. Big lonesome country to get lost in, but thats another story, lol...

Take Care,
Still


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I was hunting in a remote part of GA when a guy I'd never seen before came out from behind a tree. Him and his buddys were around me on all sides before I knew it. They grabbed me up and tied me to a tree with my own belt by the neck and taped my hands together. One came up and told me I had a perdy mouth and another told me the round patch of hair on my butt turned him on. I was having flashbacks of the "Deliverance" when all of a sudden, a flint tipped arrow came streaking through the air and smacked the biggest hillbilly right in the front shirt pocket. While he was laying there gurgling on his own blood the other two guys were standing there trying to figure out where that arrow had come from when a second arrow came whizzing in and struck the perdy mouth guy right between the eyes dropping him in his tracks. The last guy decided he didn't want any of what his two brother,cousin,uncles had got so he ran out of there as fast as his little barefoot legs could take him. From out of the mist my buddy AP appeared packing his self bow and a buckskin bag full of home made flint tipped missiles. That was close, I said. He had warned me about hunting in this area and now I know why.


....and then with a twisted smile on his face he leaned the bow against a nearby tree...


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I knew that story was GAY!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

You guys ever had your wives accuse you of spending too much time hunting or fishing and finish the argument by leaving the doubt in the air that she thinks something COULD be going on. Well, when I was first married, about 10 years ago, I used to spend LOTS of time fishing. Mainly I just ran trot line. Well, she teased me about meeting girls on the river so one day I said your going with me. Well, I get to my first line in the water and there was this little truck parked by my hole with a license plate that read blndbmr. I thot, surely not. So we get out and go down to the river, which is over ran with salt cedars and anything but pleasant for anyone but a die hard fisherman. Well what do we find? A girl in her teens, not in the best shape for sure, but alone and in a bikini wading and playing in the water. You can imagine the silence as my wife and I got my fish, collected my line and left. Needless to say I did this rather quickly. Honest to god I'd never seen that girl before or since. To this day my wife doesn't tease me about not "FISHING" and I never say "what do you think I'm doing out there all the time in the middle of no where?" Everytime I go to the river to fish now I remember that day and laugh uncontrolably and think to my self, what are the odds? Only me! That would only happen to me! :shock:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: You have bad odds


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Stinkystomper said:


> Well what do we find? A girl in her teens, not in the best shape for sure, but alone and in a bikini wading and playing in the water. You can imagine the silence as my wife and I got my fish, collected my line and left. Needless to say I did this rather quickly. Honest to god I'd never seen that girl before or since.


 :lol: :lol: How brutal was that silence on the way home? I'm sure the look of death could have cooked your fish right there.

Stillhunterman, you make me miss it when you talk about being way up on top like that.... I've hiked to a couple of ridges way up on top and man, the views of the Alps and the surrounding hills make for some spectacular scenery. Man, I'd love to go back, even for just a camping trip but I'm not sure I could find the way to the trailhead anymore. Thanks for bringing back some great memories!!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

The scariest? While bowhunting the small coastal mule deer in Malibu (Yes, I said Malibu), I had made a makeshift natural blind near a well used trail a trip or so earlier and decided one morning just before light to sit in the blind and wait. I got my gear ready, got out my breakfast of granola bars and water, and leaned back on my elbows to get comfortable. About halfway through the second granola bar, I hear a small rustle/scraping noise behind me and just to my right. By then it was light enough to see that I was not alone. I had a three foot coiled Pacific Coast rattler tucked under the bushes about 16-18 inches away from my right elbow. Fortunately, it was too cold and too early for either of us to move very much or very quickly, and I quietly and *slowly* got up and left for another spot. I took my bow, but the rest of my gear I picked up later.

The most surprising? When hunting waterholes, I like to use confidence/distraction decoys the put the animals at ease . ie: turkeys for deer and elk, doves and crows for antelope. While waiting in my blind for an antelope one afternoon with two dove decoys clipped to the top run of a wire fence, I was enjoying the wildlife and was glassing a circling redtail hawk when it suddenly folded its wings, dipped down toward me and tried to capture one of my decoys. It happened so fast that it took me a minute to grasp the irony. Those decoys really work! He/she didn't pull it off the fence, but tore it up enough I couldn't use it. (The head hung to the side.) It made me laugh out loud. A now dead decoy was worth the experience!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Last year while elk hunting a couple of friends and I were sitting at a water hole waiting for the elk to come in. We were spread out accordingly. After about an hour of sitting and waiting I started seeing some California Vultures up in the sky starting to circle round. There was about five of them that just kept circling and circling and getting closer and closer. They got so close that I could see teh color of their beaks and saw pretty good detail of the birds. Not scary but quite interesting!

Also last year while hunting elk on the extended. I had hiked for quite a while and had found a spot to sit where I could glass some and eat lunch. I was up on top of a rock out cropping where I could see everything real well. As I was sitting there eating I heard a big HHHURRRUMMPH....my heart instantly stopped. My mind raced. The sound sounded exactly like an angry bear (or so it seemed). I knew there were bears in the area and thought that one had happened upon me and didn't like the fact that I was there. The sound happened again and right below me I could see something black moving through some trees..........all of a sudden the sound happened again and a large cow moose stepped out into the open. She just stood there barking at me....not at all likeing the fact that I was there. I began to relax and just kinda laughed at myself for jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

I got one more for you guys. I was either 7 or 8 when this happened. Me, my dad, my dads friend and his son were driving down the road turkey hunting. We would spot turkeys and then get out and chase them down and shoot them. Anyways, we're driving along and my dad looks out his window and says holy cow look at that. Dale looks and they quickly throw it in reverse and back up about 1/4 mile and park hidden behind a little hill. I asked if we needed to run faster since the turkeys were so far away now but dale just said no I think there's someone out there who needs our help. They told me to be quiet and away we went. Well, as we were creeping through the woods all I could hear was high pitched screaming. I was scared and wanted to leave but knew my only possible saviours were my dad and his friend and thier guns. So I just kept up and ignored my instinct to run the other way. Well we snuck up over this hill over looking a camp at well under 80 yards and all I could see was this big ol guy in the push up postion with his bare but up in the air all the while on top of some poor lady who was screaming. I didn't know what they were doing but I figured she need help cuz my dad and his friend yelled at the poor girl and ask if she need some help. I was waiting for them to run down there and shoot the guy but instead they just stood up and started cheering. I never understood what all happend or why they re-named that canyon side show canyon until I got much older. Now I laugh uncontrollably every time I go down 16 springs canyon!


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

One day me and a buddy went up to the top of a local mountain range to hunt deer. We had to start hiking at 2:00 in the morning to get to where we wanted to be by sunlight. We decided to glass the area surrounding a small lake. My buddy took the side of the ridge that overlooked the lake, and I took the side that over looked the adjacent canyon. It was the kind of area that you assumed that not many people would go and visit. There were no fish in the lake, and not a really well known area. My buddy started glassing his side of the basin when all the sudden he heard a high pitched scream his attention was immediately directed to the sound of the noise. Much to his surprise there were two ladies that decided to take an early morning dip in their birth day outfits. Apparently we weren't the only ones that thought we would have the basin to ourselves. My buddy couldn't believe his good fortune. Of course after getting a good piece of eye candy he decided that he would get on the walkie talkie and tell me to check out what he had found. I walked back up over the top of the ridge, and asked him what he had. He told me to look through the spotting scope I peaked through and all I could see was a wake in the pond. I told him I couldn't see anything then he told me what it was. I quickly took the spotting scope from in front of him acting disgusted with him, and began glassing furiously. I caught a little skin moving through the trees, but i was too late. However, on the trail to get higher up on the mountain we passed two women with backpacks. We just both kind of gave them a sheepish grin and stood there and watched them go by. Before any of your fantasies get to out of hand they were both very granola, and the thought of seeing them naked almost made me sick, but my buddy didn't seem to care in the heat of the moment.


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

It's interesting hearing stories from Northern California. I grew up on a ranch in Big Springs just SE of Yreka and graduated from Yreka High School.

My friend and his dad and I were backpacking in the Russian Wilderness (just a bit SE of the marbles) one time. His dad grew up in Yreka and spent a lot of free time in the mountains. He had a ton of stories for us. Seriously, I wouldn't rule out the sasquatch. You never know, you know?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I saw 2 guys playing banjos and another that sounded like a wounded pig! Pretty scary stuff. I'll never go back to the woods in Morgan again. :twisted:


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

I took my 6 year old grandson to Lake Powell. We were staying on a housboat and had decided to sleep up on the upper deck. As we were fishing during the evening, I heard a couple coyotes well above us. I told my grandson to listen to them. A little while later as we were getting ready to hit the sack, he asked me if coyotes could swim. He then told me he wanted to sleep inside. To this day he shudders at the thought of coyotes. I haven't been able to temper his fears but hopefully he will grow out of it. (This fear all started after watching Old Yeller by the way, he doesn't understand the difference between a coyote and a rabid wolf).


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

UZ-A-BOW said:


> Last year while elk hunting a couple of friends and I were sitting at a water hole waiting for the elk to come in. We were spread out accordingly. After about an hour of sitting and waiting I started seeing some California Vultures up in the sky starting to circle round. There was about five of them that just kept circling and circling and getting closer and closer. They got so close that I could see teh color of their beaks and saw pretty good detail of the birds. Not scary but quite interesting!
> 
> Also last year while hunting elk on the extended. I had hiked for quite a while and had found a spot to sit where I could glass some and eat lunch. I was up on top of a rock out cropping where I could see everything real well. As I was sitting there eating I heard a big HHHURRRUMMPH....my heart instantly stopped. My mind raced. The sound sounded exactly like an angry bear (or so it seemed). I knew there were bears in the area and thought that one had happened upon me and didn't like the fact that I was there. The sound happened again and right below me I could see something black moving through some trees..........all of a sudden the sound happened again and a large cow moose stepped out into the open. She just stood there barking at me....not at all likeing the fact that I was there. I began to relax and just kinda laughed at myself for jumping to conclusions.


I'm more scared of a moose than I am a bear.


----------



## wapati (Nov 29, 2007)

Hunting/camping back in the uintas and sleeping in a tent during really strong windstorms with trees crashing down every couple minutes or so. The sounds are so eerie and violent, but it was useless to try and go anywhere since it is so thick and too dark to find any possible clearing, plus I likely had as much chance of getting nailed by a tree by moving around at night as to just staying in one spot. I just laid there wondering when a tree was going to crash down on me. I was hoping that if I was going to get nailed, the tree would take good aim and thump me in the head so I hopefully wouldn't feel too much. Also, lighting storms in similar situations.


----------



## JTW (Feb 19, 2009)

In 2005 some friends of mine and I went fishing on the St. Joes River in Idaho. We were spending the nights in an old fire lookout. I am a light sleeper, and the second night we were there I woke up to a loud TWANG sound. The lookout had steel cables running off each corner, and something big was pulling at the cables. The twanging stopped, and I heard foot steps comming up the stairs -)O(- . The trap door started to rattle like it was being pushed up on. This is when I tried to wake up my buddies. By the time I got them up the sounds had stopped and they didn't believe me. They thought I was trying to spook them. 

The next night we sat around the fire drinking Wild Turkey, and talking about my story. I convinced one of the guys to stay up with me and see if it happened again. At about 1 in the morning we were playing cards by the light of a head lamp, when we heard the TWANG sound again. Like the night before, the sound moved to the stairs and the door started shaking. My pal had a "judge" revolver loaded with 410 shells, but neither of us had the guts to go out onto the catwalk and see what was going on. Whatever it was, it walked back down the stairs, and hit one of the cables so hard it shook the entire lookout. 

In the morning we went to the closes town (Avery, ID) for burgers and beers at the Avery Trading Post. We told the story to the people at the bar, and they all had an explanation. Everything from ***** to bear, bored loggers trying to scare us, and even bigfoot came up.

That night we all stayed up, but nothing happened. We left wondering what was trying to get into our lookout.

Now, that didn't scare me half as bad as waking up in the bed of my truck, to a young Moose blowing snot in my face. That happened last summer above Pineview, and I just about pissed myself.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

...dammed moose! :lol:

years ago a friend and i used to backpack the Salt Range quite a bit. late one night while enjoyng the stars, everything was just crystal clear and the moon was in between phases so all was BLACK, just perfect for making out the constellations and seeing the satellites...thensilent as smoke through a key hole...we had a black bear walk into us...and move my _feet_ to dig grubs around the fallen pine we had chosen to sleep at the foot of. my gawd i had never been so frozen with fear in all my life...i dont recall if it had been a boar or sow but it surely knew we were there, it would pop its teeth every so often to let us know... -)O(- i had packed my pops .45 along for the hike but never did use it thank god. we just let the bear do its thing and it eventually wandered off. on that same trip, different night, we had a herd of elk come wandering by. cows and calfs chirping and mewing, with the bull sounding off not 20 feet from where we bedded for the night...NOW THAT WAS COOL! Another time we were bowhunting deer just above Altamont. Not alot was hitting the water that day so i had decided to take a nap...ya know how just before youre fully awake and realize something "different" is going on...well this was one of those times...at first i had heard the tell tale rustleing beside me, then i felt something on my leg....turned out to one of those little weasle's! i dont know who scared who best but...that basturd scared me to death. :lol:


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Four or five years back on a general season any bull rifle elk hunt I bumped into a young bull moose who was accompanied by two young cow moose. They busted out of the trees and ran about thirty yards and stopped. I stopped and just stood there. We kinda had a staring contest...then the young bull started to walk toward me. He kept walking and got within about 10 feet. One of the cows took off when I happened upon them and she never came back. The other cow hung around just like the bull. After the bull got brave enough to get so close to me the cow thought she would also be adventurous and stick around. She eventually got to about 20 feet from me. The two didn't seem to mind that I was there. After about 10 minutes of just sitting there staring at me the two moose started to feed and didn't even pay attention to me. I sat down right there against a quake and pulled out my lunch. For a good 30 minutes those two moose and myself ate lunch together. They stayed within a 50 foot radius the entire time. Eventually I finished my lunch and moved on. The whole experience was a little nerve racking and a little surreal. I was quite nervous at first but it seemed the more relaxed I was about the situation the two moose also relaxed. It was a cool experience!


----------



## brandonlarson (Oct 18, 2007)

One day I was fishing a very thick and somewhat remote section of stream in southern utah when all of a sudden these four guys in camo came out from the bushes towards me. they all were really rugged looking with big beards and they had pistols. they kept asking me what i was doing and they didn't believe me that i was fishing. after about 10 minutes of asking me question after question they left. i was really young at the time, probably 16, and i didn't really know who they were or what they were doing there but now it's pretty obvious that i was close to discovering a crop of weed. i even remember seeing right there a small ditch taking off from the stream.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I can't really compete with any of yours, but here is my try:
11-year old scout camp to Goblin Valley, first one ever, scout leader tried to scare us with stories, we all go to bed. That night something kept walking around the tent and rubbing it. The guys were determined that it was the scout leader so they kept yelling for him to go to bed...in the AM we could see yote tracks all over the the area particularly right around the tent, kind of funny, they would have really freaked out had they known it was a real pack of yotes.
While archery hunting next to Fish Creek back right after it was purchased by the DWR, right at dusk I was just walking down the very soft and therefore very quiet dirt road paralelling the river. As I pass a little pine tree -8/- just two feet to my right I see a spike elk standing 2' away from me staring right at me :shock: :shock: :shock: , I am not quite sure who was more scared between the elk and myself. The scary part was that there were about 10 other elk with him and barely enough light to see (I think I was just heading back to my truck as it was too dark to hunt), they all come busting right towards me since they are all between me and the river, and they of course did not want to run towards the river. I thought I would be trampled. It took a while to catch my breath and I was sure to make a lot of noise as I went down the rest of the road. The more I thought about it the more freaked I became as I thought of what would have happened had it been a sow bear...


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm thinking of compiling a book on all the "weird/strange/scary things that have happened to me in the hills.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I'm thinking of compiling a book on all the "weird/strange/scary things that have happened to me in the hills.


Being from Sanpete County (or is it Sevier?) and now Tooele, I will guess that the book would have to be in the adult section?? :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

*\-\* -()/>-


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> -()/>-


Well, if this guy is in it depicting you; must be the adult section.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > -()/>-
> ...


 *OOO* O-|-O


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Well I am not sure how well this goes here, but _*I*_ thought it was pretty weird, _and_ somewhat strange, and DEFINITELY scary. My buddies just thought it was hilarious.

We went up into the Uintahs on a "scout" trip, myself, two buddies and two "adults". I think we were about 15 at the time.

About 2am the three of us got tired of trying to sleep on the hard ground and grabbed all our fishing gear, a couple of flashlights and some food, and headed off down the trail towards Christmas Meadows.

This was clear back when Christmas meadows was still a hike in area, and not a developed waste of ground.

We started fishing as soon as it got light enough to see what we were casting into.

About an hour and a half hour into the morning I was fishing at the downstream end of an oxbow that had a big tree growing in the middle, surrounded by grass. I looked up and across the river from me was a calf moose. I thought. "Hey, that's cool." I watched it for a minute before it dawned on me, _*where the hell is it's mother?*_
About that time I heard a noise behind me, sure enough, there is mom and I am between her and the calf. :shock: -)O(-

I took off straight across that river at mach II and headed for the tree in the meadow. She was right behind me. 
The hole I was fishing got deeper in front of me and I was thigh deep when I spotted her. When I had time to think about it later, I realized that I was STILL only wet to the thigh. 
I guess if you are scared enough you can walk on water _without_ faith.
Anyway, I went up that tree like it was flat ground and swear I felt her hit my boot as I was going up. Might have been my imagination though.  
My buddies had seen me go flying across the meadow and up the tree and swear she was not that close. :mrgreen: 
But they were so busy laughing that I don't believe them. I suddenly realized I was still holding my 8' fly rod in my hand with about 20' of line hanging off the tip. 

I reeled it in and broke down the rod while I waited for her to leave.
She only hung around 5-10 minutes, but it felt like hours.
About an hour later, I was back on the river fishing the UP stream end of the same oxbow. I heard a sound and looked behind me and there was a BULL moose coming at me. :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:

Once again I took off across the meadow and went up THE SAME TREE. Again still holding my fly rod in my hand. SHEESH! 
I looked over to where my _"friends"_ were and saw that they were both rolling around on the ground laughing. :evil:

I swore then that I would never enter the Uintah mountains without a firearm again, and I have stuck to it, except when I am going float tubing on teapot or something and even then there is usually one in the car. 
Naturally I have not needed it, and in fact I don't think I have ever even SEEN another moose up there since. :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Artoxx said:


> I took off straight across that river at mach II and headed for the tree in the meadow. She was right behind me.
> The hole I was fishing got deeper in front of me and I was thigh deep when I spotted her. When I had time to think about it later, I realized that I was STILL only wet to the thigh.
> I guess if you are scared enough you can walk on water _without_ faith.


Man, I've seen you... you're not a small guy so seeing you move that quickly had to be priceless for your buddies. :lol: You definitely had me laughing at "I took off straight across that river at Mach II". What did the calf do?


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

For the two seconds that I could see him before I passed him, he just kind of stood there. He didn't have time to react.

The direct course to the tree went about 4 feet to his left as I recall, and I wasn't planning on lollygagging around to see if he was interested in being friends. CAUSE MOMMA WASN'T!!!! :shock:

My buddies swear that the fly line was stretched out straight behind me too, not dragging on the ground. Not sure if I believe that, but the fly _was_ still attached when I noticed it.

As I said to the BIG drunk in the bar one night, "I am *POSITIVE* that *I* can run faster _scared_ than *YOU* can _ma_d!"


----------



## minch (Mar 10, 2009)

I was hunting two years ago with two other friends in (oops... almost gave away my secret area) when the midday arrived and we all decided to take a little nap in the sun. I got a little bored and started to explore the brushy hillside alone. As I moved through some underbrush, hoping to spook out some giant muley, something black, furry, and huge, moved right in front of me. I saw a little dangling furry tail move away from me as my heart beat a million times a minute. I immediately got out my emergency whistle, and put it in my mouth as I thought "man, if this thing turns around and charges me, i'm a gonner." I slowly backed up the opposing hillside, never turning my back to the would-be predator. Once I was safely up the other side, I scanned the area where I had been - and then I saw it. A big, black, furry, domesticated, ear-tagged cow.

Whew!

Minch


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

There was one time up Fairview canyon fishing. I was a younger boy with the whole family. we were in our tent just talking when a bunch of drunk guys pulled up in there truck next to the lake. Then one of the guys foot steps started to get louder and louder. At this time, my dad started putting on his @$$ whooping boots. The foot steps got louder and louder and ended up right at the door of our tent and stopped. My dad unzipped the door to start kickin some @$$ and there was nobody around. Not even a truck down at the lake. Everyone in my family heard it. 

Pretty freaky huh?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I was twenty-one years old and was hunting elk with my grandpa. It was my first hunting trip after returning home from a mission in South America. We'd located a herd of elk the night before the opener and had a plan to ambush them in the morning. On the way back to camp, Grandpa and I ran into a sheepherder that spoke nothing but Spanish. I put my mission skills to work and he quickly let me know that moving in on the elk was not the thing to do. He pointed out a spot at the bottom of the canyon where he said the elk moved to as soon as they sensed any danger. He said they'd been running to the same spot all year every time he moved into the canyon. 
I decided to take the sheepherder's advice, and he was sure enough right about those elk. I planted myself at the bottom of the canyon in a draw and waited in the dark. Hunters were moving in on the elk from all directions and they spooked right down the draw I was waiting in. The herd was 80-100 strong easy! 
Suddenly I realized that this herd of elk was thundering towards me and I was lying in the bushes right in their path. I knew I was a dead man! I jumped up and started shouting and waving my arms and the lead bull, a huge 6x6, pulled up probably 10 yards from me. Luckily all the elk started circling and didn't run me down. I was able to pick out a spike and put the first shot of opening morning dead center on one.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> The herd was 80-100 strong easy! Suddenly I realized that this herd of elk was thundering towards me and I was lying in the bushes right in their path. I knew I was a dead man! I jumped up and started shouting and waving my arms and the lead bull, a huge 6x6, pulled up probably 10 yards from me. Luckily all the elk started circling and didn't run me down. I was able to pick out a spike and put the first shot of opening morning dead center on one.


Now that is pretty intense. Definately "change your pants" worthy!


----------



## minch (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow. Good thing you had the sense to get up and move. I might have just frozen and been trampled on!


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

This is a great thread. Perfect for a slow day when I should be working but needed a good laugh. Wish I had a similar story to share, but then again I'm glad I don't.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Well my story isn’t from up in the hills, it happened in the Mississippi River bottoms back in Arkansas. 
I was turkey hunting on a state WMA in April. I had set up in an old blown down treetop before daylight. I had been calling about an hour or so when I sensed something behind me, I eased around real slow and looked right into a black bears face about 15 feet away at the other end of the treetop. We saw bears all the time down there so I thought at first cool, that’s neat. I thought after we stared each other down a bit that he would go away, but he just stood there with his front paws up on the log looking confused, so I asked him “Hey what’s up Smokey?” That did the trick or so I thought, he turned and moved off thru the woods while looking back a few times. I watched him go out of site into a wall thicket out to my left. 

I moved down the ridge a couple of hundred yards to another feeding area and set up against a huge oak, and started calling again. After about 30 minutes I caught a glimpse of something down thru the woods from the direction I came from, you guessed it here he came again. He came right up to the opening I was in and walked up to my decoy. After checking it out he “saw” me against the tree, at least he knew I was there, but wasn’t sure what I was. He started moving closer so I yelled at him this time, figuring that once he realized I was human he would beat feet out of there. He stopped, moved off a little but then circled around, I kept waiting for him to wind me, but he never did.

Now I grew up hunting in those bottoms with my family, I had been around quite a few bears, and never felt the need to defend myself, but in the back of mind I began to wonder what’s it gonna take to run his a** off. I decided to run him off, I stood up and started walking toward him, I took about 6 steps and he bawled and finally took off. 

At this point I decided to teach him a lesson, and have a little fun in the process. I ran after him shouting all the way. I chased him about 150 yards thru the timber, note you can not keep up with one unless they stop from time. I figured that I had taught him his lesson so I stopped and looked around, there stood my dad with a funny look on his face, seems that unknown to me; my dad was set up down a ways from my setup. I chased that bear right by him. He said he first thought “WFH” when he first heard us coming until he recognized me. Dad thought I had hit my head or something. 

The weird end to this story was that the boar had a light colored throat patch and in the fall bow season while hunting that WMA I stuck him one afternoon from that same big old oak tree I had set up against in the spring. HE weighted 232 lbs on the scale at the check station and they estimated him at 6 ½ years old.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

What? No pics of the bear?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

UZ-A-BOW said:


> What? No pics of the bear?


I have some at the house but they are not on digtial media. I only upgraded into the digtial age a few years ago. :lol:


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

That's unfortunate! It would be cool to see that bear.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

UZ-A-BOW said:


> That's unfortunate! It would be cool to see that bear.


I've been slowly getting my old photos scanned to cd, but I have a lot of them and it isn't cheap. I've found that the scanned photos don't always come out real good either, they look grainy to me when compared to my digital ones.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

I have seen some very big bears in both the Marble Mountain wilderness and Trinity Alps in N.Calif . There are also some small herds of Elk in the Trinity Alps not sure about the Marble Mountain W Though , i thought there was some there too . just not positive . I use to hunt black Tail every year in the Trinity Alp until we moved here . We saw black bear every day , some times as many as 4 in one day . I do miss some of the beautiful country there .



















saw a small herd of Elk at this meadow on morning .


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Yep RobK, there are a lot of big teddies up in that country, but I am almost positive my "encounter" wasn't a bear. But who knows :roll: 

There are definately some strange things that can happen in the outdoors, witnessed by the previous posts!

Take care all,

Still


----------



## greatwhitehunter (Nov 16, 2007)

This has been a great thread to read. I probably shared this experience back when the DWR forum was around, but here it is again....
A buddy of mine and myself decided to go on an early back packing trip across the wasatch mountains above davis county. We went in early april when the snow was still pretty deep on top. We started in Farminton canyon and snowshoed across the top to Weber canyon. The first day we made it almost to weber canyon and decided to call it a day and camp on top. The whole way across the top we did not see a track, animal or human. We did not pack a gun on the trip, figured there was no need for a firearm up there where no life seemed to exist that time of the year. We hit the sack in my buddies two man tent some time after 10:00 pm. It was silent, hardly any wind. I dozed off for a few hours only to be woken up by the sound of foot steps crunching through the hard crusted surface of the snow. I layed there listening to the footsteps, (it was about 2:30 am) trying to guess what animal it was. I have seen elk and moose up there in years past and thought it was probably a moose because they are the only animals dumb enough to come up to the top of a snow covered mountain. I didn't wake my friend because I didn't know how he would react. The foot steps sounded pretty close. you could hear them for a minute and then it would be quiet for a minute or two then you could hear them again. This lasted for about 20 minutes or so before I must have dozed off satisfied with my hunch that it was just a moose wandering around looking for food in the wrong place. 
The next morning, after waking up, my buddy asked me if I heard the footsteps last night. I had no idea he was even awake. He said he listened to them for a while and determined that it was a deer. I told him why I thought otherwise. We both flew out of the tent to investigate the tracks and see who was right only to find out we were both wrong! They were human tracks, one set, they walked around our tent and all over our camp before heading back down into a deep pine filled canyon that led to nowhere civilized! my buddy and I looked at each other in disbelief and to this day we still wonder what that dude was doing walking around in the dark with no light and then dissappearing into an area that did not lead to any where in particular. We were a little freaked out after that. We packed our things and got off that mountain. I've been back to the area several times since, but I've always had my 44 mag by my side and never camped in that area at night!


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Did the guy have boots on? Or was he barefooted? Stupied question? I don't think so.


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

Their are no stupid questions, only stupid people asking questions.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Stellarmark.. Ah man!! was that for me? If is was,, thats un called for..


----------



## greatwhitehunter (Nov 16, 2007)

He/It was wearing some kind of foot covering. Did not look too close once I knew it wasn't an animal, I concentrated on getting out of the area. :shock: :shock:


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

Great White that was a cool story, my favorite thus far. Stellar mike is probably sad about Sportsmans Warehouse bankruptcy or something.


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

oldfudd said:


> Stellarmark.. Ah man!! was that for me? If is was,, thats un called for..


No! I apologize, your comment just reminded me of a old High school teacher that used to tell us that. So I thought I would share. I apologize!


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

GWH that story was way scarier than any bigfoot story. I had visions of squeeling pigs "boy" -)O(- :shock:


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Steallar . Its not a problem< I just thougt I had offended you. I was goin to go some place with that story. but I felt it best to pass. Ain't a soul out there would have beleived me anyway.. So I'll leave well enough alone// Thanks Man. but heck u didn't need to apologise.. all have a good one..


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

oldfudd said:


> Steallar . Its not a problem< I just thougt I had offended you. I was goin to go some place with that story. but I felt it best to pass. Ain't a soul out there would have beleived me anyway.. So I'll leave well enough alone// Thanks Man. but heck u didn't need to apologise.. all have a good one..


There's more to it? Well...let's hear it!!!!


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

Agreed, I would like to hear it!


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Okay, you CANNOT throw out an enigmatic line like that and then NOT tell us the story. That is not only ridiculously unfair, but totally uncool. :evil:

SPILL IT MAN!!!!!!!!!! :twisted:

Pretty Please? :wink:

I found a somewhat similar thread on another forum that I think is way cool, I am going to start a new thread on it in the EVERYTHING ELSE Forum, here is the reference link:
http://www.ifish.net/board/showthread.p ... &showall=1

I think our own version of this could have some good stories too, the other one covers quite a bit of the country instead of just us local yokels. Not that that is a bad thing. :wink:


----------



## BugleB (Sep 24, 2008)

The scariest thing in the world is having to take a dump in the outhouses at scout camp. One year I was with a troop of scouts for a week at Camp Loll. You can't hold it that long, of course, but I could barely stand to be in the outhouses long enough to take a wizz, and dump was out of the question. About two or three days into the camp, I couldn't put it off any longer so I got all the scouts off the merit badge classes and got in my truck and drove up the road about two miles toward Yellowstone Park. I parked the truck along the road in a place that had a lot of small bushy pine trees to squat behind, and headed off into the bushes. About 100 years off the road, I saw something big and brown, with a big hump on its back take off. The brush was too thick to see much except it's back, and I thought sure it was a large grizzly bear. About the time was ready to take my dump right in my pants, it finally broke out into the open where I could see it, and it was just a large bull moose, and it was moving away from me as fast as it could go. What a relief.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

Not scary or really strange just stupid and funny. When I was a 14 year old my scout troop went to the Sand Dunes and camped at White Sands. We had all brought our archery stuff to earn are archery merit badges. We pulled up into our campground with gale force winds and we set up are four man tent and pretty much retired to the tent when it started pouring. We had 6 or 7 scouts in the 4 man tent along with a old red bear bow that was a weak compound probably pushing 45 pounds if that. Well around 1:30 some older drunk guys kept yanking the poles to our tent so we would get soaked having the wet tent fall on us and having to reset it up. After the third time of the tent falling a wood arrow was placed in the bear and stuck out the zipper of the tent. The next time that side of the tents pole was pulled out the bow was realeased with a low aimed arrow. Instantly we heard the loudest scream and we thought we had killed a guy. Needless to say the tent was never messed with and there wasnt a dead drunk in the morning. Definitly not the smartest thing to be done but drunks should learn never to mess with a scout. Be Prepared.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

> Re: Weird/Strange/Scary things happen to you in the hills?
> by deadicatedweim on Mar 24, '09, 10:36
> 
> Not scary or really strange just stupid and funny


LOL....speaking of stupid, and a bit scary...

Sometimes we do really stupid things for the right reasons, but it doesn't make them less stupid! The following was just that, and when I had time to think on it, it was pretty scary too.

I was hunting mulies up in one of the X zones in Cali in the mid 90's, just a stones throw from Nevada. The country is high mountain desert, and if you blink twice at the wrong time, you can get lost real easy. I had been hunting hard for 4 days, with two left before going back to work. The only other hunters I had seen in all that time was a group of 4 guys who were camped about a mile down the road from mine. I passed by their camp every morning, and again in the dark when I returned. They were always there, never seen them actually hunting.

Well, I was headed back to camp and it was nearly dark when I saw their jeep coming up the road towards me. As they passed by, I saw one of the guys with a fifth in one hand, and his rifle cradled across his lap. The other three were drinking beer, with rifles in hand, except for the driver. I heard them yelling and laughing as they passed me, going back up the canyon. Something triggered inside me thinking they were gonna go poaching or shoot up the hillside in a drunken stuper. :evil:

I flipped around and caught up to the guys pretty quick. I know they recognized my truck, they had seen it enough. I blinked my headlights and they pulled over. Without thinking much, I got out of my truck and walked up to the jeep, pissed, but trying not to show it. I asked them if they had any luck, and of course, they still hadn't tagged a buck. Soooooo, I say, listen guys, I have your vehicle plate numbers and I know you didn't have anything hanging as of this morning. If I see a deer in your camp in the morning, I am going to turn you in to the CO when I hit town. Stupid&#8230;stupid&#8230;stupid. :shock: There were a few more pleasantries exchanged, and I left. Driving back to camp, I kept thinking&#8230;Here I was out in the middle of nowhere, with 4 drunk guys with guns, and I just pissed them off! Stupid, stupid, stupid! :roll:

But I hate poaching, and hate guns and alcohol together! Needless to say, I didn't get much sleep that night. Any noise outside my tent brought me up to the zipper, peeking outside!I just knew I was gonna have my trunk or tent all shot up! Well, never saw the guys again. Their camp was gone the next morning when I drove up the road. I know I probably had no right to say what I did, it's a free country, but I have to do something really stupid every so often! 

Take care,
Stillhunterman


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I got one. My friends and I were hunting the Pavant by White Pine canyon between Richfield and Fillmore. As we were setting camp, my friend Jeff went to a group of trees to dig a latrine. He dug down to an old piece of carpet. When he pulled the carpet up there was a human scull and bones. We rooted around a bit and found an old canteen and a ice hammer. We figured we better get the sheriff from Fillmore up there. Pretty soon there was a million guys up there from the media and cops from everywhere. They spent the next three days digging and sifting. Turned out it was one of the girls that Ted Bundy had killed. I still have vidio of the cops sifting the dirt and all of her bones spread out on a tarp. Kind of eery to think of how many bodies we might pass by each day and not know it. Chuck


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow finding human bones would scare the heck out of me. I ll bet you will never forget that week.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey AF CYN. Tell us about the time you played chicken with the black bear! One of my favorites.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I had a Wasatch LE tag for elk. I had been hunting in the Sheep Creek drainage near Strawberry. 

I hiked up a draw to the head of the spring. It was perfect! A small meadow surrounded by aspens with a spring and several wallows. I set up just inside the edge of the trees and blew a few soft cow calls. I also put out some cow elk urine. I then sat quietly. After about 45 minutes of silence I saw huge black bear enter the meadow. At first I thought it was a range cow! This thing had a head like a big square cardboard box. His ears were almost unnoticeable on top of the giant block. His huge, fat belly hung all the way to the grass. I would estimate that he was 350-400 lbs. I was amazed! I have never seen a bear that big or that close. He was only about 50 yards away! 

I thought to myself, ‘Self, you better make your presence known before that bear gets too close.’ I immediately stood up and shouted “Hey bear! Get outta’ here!” The bear didn’t even flinch. Instead, he turned directly toward me and began to advance. His head was low to the ground and the bristles on his neck and shoulders were standing straight up. Mine were doing the same! I just about soiled my shorts. I had fully expected him to turn and bolt the second he saw me. I had no idea what to do. 

When the bear got to 40 yards, I decided to get really aggressive. I took three steps toward him and shouted and growled. He stopped immediately, but began moving slowly toward me as soon as I stopped. I drew my bow and put my 35 yard pin right on the center of his face. His head was so big, that all three of my pins fit in his head/neck area. He stopped when I drew and just stared at me. He wasn’t testing the wind to see what I was, he didn’t stand to get a better look. He just stood there and rocked lightly back and forth on his front paws, with his head swinging left and right occasionally. I put my finger on the trigger, but I honestly couldn’t decide if I should shoot him. Was he just curious? Could I hit him? (I was really shaking) Would the shot incite an attack? 

His posture and fearlessness made me think he was predatory. In fact, every nerve and muscle fiber in my body were screaming, “Flight! Flight!” I really wanted to run, but I knew if he wasn’t feeling predatory, seeing me run would quickly change that. 

Eventually, I let up and reconsidered my options, knowing that if he came, he would reach me in 1 or 2 seconds. I considered moving towards him and acting more aggressively, but I decided to retreat instead. I slowly backed up and kept my eye on him. I grabbed my pack and continued down the slope. By the time I had gone 20 yards, the angle of the slope and the underbrush made it impossible to see the bear anymore. He started moving when I started moving, but he seemed to be going parallel to me rather than straight toward me. 

I never saw the bear again. The whole ordeal lasted maybe two minutes. I tried hunting the rest of the evening, but every breaking branch or dark stump was the killer bear. I just couldn’t concentrate. To be quite honest with you, I was scared to death. I honestly thought he was going to get me. This incident ruined me in some ways. I never gave much thought to bears. Now I give them too much thought. I have been applying for archery bear tags ever since. Perhaps killing one with a bow will bring order back to the universe. 8)


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

That's the one!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

longbow said:


> I got one. My friends and I were hunting the Pavant by White Pine canyon between Richfield and Fillmore. As we were setting camp, my friend Jeff went to a group of trees to dig a latrine. He dug down to an old piece of carpet. When he pulled the carpet up there was a human scull and bones. We rooted around a bit and found an old canteen and a ice hammer. We figured we better get the sheriff from Fillmore up there. Pretty soon there was a million guys up there from the media and cops from everywhere. They spent the next three days digging and sifting. Turned out it was one of the girls that Ted Bundy had killed. I still have vidio of the cops sifting the dirt and all of her bones spread out on a tarp. Kind of eery to think of how many bodies we might pass by each day and not know it. Chuck


Wow, scary stuff. Someone must have been praying hard for that body to be recovered for some closure. I mean, what are the odds of digging a latrine in that exact place? :shock:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

REPETER said:


> longbow said:
> 
> 
> > I got one. My friends and I were hunting the Pavant by White Pine canyon between Richfield and Fillmore. As we were setting camp, my friend Jeff went to a group of trees to dig a latrine. He dug down to an old piece of carpet. When he pulled the carpet up there was a human scull and bones. We rooted around a bit and found an old canteen and a ice hammer. We figured we better get the sheriff from Fillmore up there. Pretty soon there was a million guys up there from the media and cops from everywhere. They spent the next three days digging and sifting. Turned out it was one of the girls that Ted Bundy had killed. I still have vidio of the cops sifting the dirt and all of her bones spread out on a tarp. Kind of eery to think of how many bodies we might pass by each day and not know it. Chuck
> ...


 Didn't he say that there is another one between Price and Green River that they did not ever recover? Scary to think...


----------



## JTW (Feb 19, 2009)

This thread just won't die! I am surprised there aren't any "Bigfoot in the Unitas" stories. There have been a handful of supposed sasquatch sightings around the Washington Lake campground.

There is an alleged sound recording of one hollering in the middle of the night near the dirt road that leads away from the group campsite up there. If you follow the link below there is a great story about this guy and his son camping up there and being woken up in the middle of the night by a scream. The audio file is a little ways down in the thread, but its worth hearing. Real or not, it makes the hair on the back of my neck stand up. Enjoy.

http://www.bigfootforums.com/index.php?showtopic=15786


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

There's more to the story. We drove down to Fillmore sheriff and told him about it and then hussled back up to hunt for the rest of the night. We had left the skull in the back of my buddes truck and when the sheriff and us got there it was gone. The only others that knew about it were three guys that were camped near us. They had swipped the skull while we were gone. A few minutes latter, the sheriff got a call about some guys down in a bar showing off a human skull. They got in LOTS of trouble.


----------

